# Anheuser Busch Embossed Bottle



## dnigurl1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello to all....I have this old (not sure how old) Anheuser Busch Bottle and I cannot find any info about it....Any thoughts?

Your thoughts are much appreciated thanks in advance!

Dani


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, welkommen.Thoughts yes, knowledge, not so much. I think the embossed aqua bottles were all made before prohibition and yours just looks like it was.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's an early 20th century AB bottle.  Coulda held any of their products.  They are very common.  It's a great place to start a collection of AB stuff.  There are many different AB bottles out there from before 1920.  They were not designed to be "collectibles" so their historical value is higher. Scott


----------



## botlguy (Nov 7, 2015)

Is this an ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine) made bottle? When did Anheuser & Busch combine or is there only one person? When did that company take on the Budweiser brand? I have one of the older 1870-80 Conrad Budweiser bottles. I'll share a picture if appropriate.                  Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2015)

Short story? There isn't one. Wiki is pretty good here. https://en.wikipedia.org/../Anheuser-Busch#HistoryThe back story of Carl Conrad can be read here. https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/CarlConradCo.pdf


----------



## botlguy (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you Eric, that was an enjoyable read, actually reads. The Wiki article doesn't mention Conrad unless I missed that.           Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 8, 2015)

Wiki has never been known for it's accuracy, loads of cracks about it on sitcoms and such. I does a fairly good job IMO since it's all user submissions.Or maybe because it's that way it gets a bad rap.No, you didn't miss a Conrad spot, it not there.... yet.


----------



## RickNC (Nov 26, 2018)

Bumping this old post. I found the same bottle. The only mark is a 26 on the heel. 

Can't find much information at all.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2018)

What sort of information are you looking for?


----------



## RickNC (Nov 27, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> What sort of information are you looking for?



Date of manufacture for this bottle I guess is what I'd like to know.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks like it's likely a pre-prohibition bottle, so that would place the date of manufacture to the late 1900s or 1910s.  Hard to narrow it down beyond that.


----------



## RickNC (Nov 28, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Looks like it's likely a pre-prohibition bottle, so that would place the date of manufacture to the late 1900s or 1910s.  Hard to narrow it down beyond that.



Thanks. That's earlier than I thought.


----------



## duct_tape_dude (Mar 8, 2022)

I found a different variation that was broken at the neck….now it’s a drinking glass. Any idea on the year? The embossing was in the center instead of the shoulder like above.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 8, 2022)

No city or state, the only embossing is a 7 on the heel. Preprohibition and machine made is correct. Here is one I have.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 8, 2022)

I would say it is likely from around 1910 give or take a few years. I believe this was a crown top as I've never seen an amber in a blob top. Crown tops were patented 1895. Nice job on the re-purposing.  Here are the two amber DC that I have.






Just for fun here is an AB poster I shared today in a Facebook group.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 8, 2022)

duct_tape_dude said:


> I found a different variation that was broken at the neck….now it’s a drinking glass. Any idea on the year? The embossing was in the center instead of the shoulder like above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was an older one. 1879 was when they renamed to Anheuser Busch Brewing Association.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 21, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No city or state, the only embossing is a 7 on the heel. Preprohibition and machine made is correct. Here is one I have.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your is really nice!  Pulled one out of Guantanamo Bay yesterday.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Your is really nice!  Pulled one out of Guantanamo Bay yesterday.


Anheuser-busch Brw'g As'n Baltimore Branch still needs a cleaning. I just got it. This one is a tooled crowntop. I get some real sick ones.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 21, 2022)

Wow!  T


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Anheuser-busch Brw'g As'n Baltimore Branch still needs a cleaning. I just got it. This one is a tooled crowntop. I get some real sick ones.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


hat one is amazing!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> Wow!  T
> 
> hat one is amazing!!!!


Here is a hard one to find. It is a New Jersey Bottling Association, Somerville Branch. Anheuser busch symbol in the slug plate. What state are you located? I'm in New Jersey.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Shellbay (Mar 21, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a hard one to find. It is a New Jersey Bottling Association, Somerville Branch. Anheuser busch symbol in the slug plate. What state are you located? I'm in New Jersey.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I live in Guantanamo Bay.  Bottle hunting is amazing here.  Ships have been throwing bottles into our bay for hundreds of years!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 21, 2022)

Would be interesting to see what else you find? Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2022)

Shellbay said:


> I live in Guantanamo Bay.  Bottle hunting is amazing here.  Ships have been throwing bottles into our bay for hundreds of years!


So would i love to see what else you get. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

